
S.1804: A bill to establish a Medicare-for-all health insurance program - hownottowrite
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/senate-bill/1804/text?loclr=cga-bill
======
pasbesoin
I'm starting to think this may be the only way to stop the incessant, low-
productivity "whack-a-mole" legislative campaigns. Cut off the money feeding
them.

The ACA could have been the entre into an effectively regulated system of
universal coverage via private insurance, akin maybe to what Germany and some
others have. But politics and self-interest won out over compromise and
progress.

So, maybe it's time for a public/government payor plan to cut off the
lifeblood of said politics and self-interest.

Not that it would/will be easy.

